# 6 month old puppy toilet training advice



## Marleymoo (May 14, 2012)

Hi all.

Marley is 6 months old, he's a gorgeous little boy, only problem we are struggling with is toilet training, he had a crate for when we went out etc and he sleeps with us at night. The crate didn't work he wee'd and poo'd in it constantly. I work 2 hrs a day so every time I returned from work I came home to him and the crate covered in wee and poo and having to wash him and the crate.

So we now leave him in kitchen with toys and a bed etc and every time I return he has wee'd and pood and walked all in it and walked it over the kitchen.

He very rarely has accidents when we are home and then it's only wee's.

Where am I going wrong? Or is it too early for him to be trained? 

Thank you so much x


----------



## LJLilley (Jun 16, 2012)

Are you using the crate for him when you go out and at night? If you're only using the crate for when you leave him at home there's a possibility that he's got a negative association with the crate or that he's not seeing it as his 'den' which dogs generally are very reluctant to go to the toilet in. 

At 6 months old he is definitely not too young to be trained. Do you have a designated area in your home for him to do his business? If not i'd advise setting one up, some people use paper, pads or trays with artificial grass in. In my case Tori has paper in the kitchen and we are slowly (she is very reluctant to go outside) getting her to pee outside. 

Do you have a cue word for when your puppy goes? If not I'd advise doing so as this will help you on nights and also when you want your pup to start doing his business outside.

I'm sure more experienced people on here will be able to offer you more advice.


----------



## Marleymoo (May 14, 2012)

We ditched the crate a month ago, so when we go out the kitchen is his den really, he is house trained when we are there just when I go to work for 2hrs or on school run, that's when we have our accidents. Does that clarify it?

Sorry I wasn't to clear in my original post x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Marleymoo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Marley is 6 months old, he's a gorgeous little boy, only problem we are struggling with is toilet training, he had a crate for when we went out etc and he sleeps with us at night. The crate didn't work he wee'd and poo'd in it constantly. I work 2 hrs a day so every time I returned from work I came home to him and the crate covered in wee and poo and having to wash him and the crate.
> 
> ...


To be honest, at 6 months he should be well on his way to being toilet trained baring maybe the very odd accident. Depending of course how long you have had him, if you have only just got him and his never been toilet train then that would be a little more understandable.

As you have said that he is much better when you are home, then Im wondering if the toileting is behavioural at being left and a sign he gets anxious. Do you allow him access to you all the time that you are in? if you do then that can sometimes cause it, they can become over dependant on you so much so that being left is so stark a contrast they get anxious alone and cant cope this can manifest in inappropriate toileting behaviour. Crate training is only an aid to toilet training the theory is a pup wont soil its bed or surrounding area, left in there too long they have no alternative but to go and it can become a habit. The fact that he still toilets when alone even when not in the crate and not when you are home, baring the odd accident I think it may be anxiety.

I would go back to complete basics. Taking him out every 30/45 minutes, when he starts to go use a cue word, eventually they associate the word with toileting and when learned you can use it as a toilet cue. When finished lots of praise and treats. Take him out too after drinking, eating, playing and sleeping they usually need to go then. Look out for circling, scratching or sniffing at the floor its often a sign they need to go so get him out quick. Dont tell him off for toilet accidents it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off and do it. Also make sure that you clean up mistakes with a special pet odour remover as smells left can encourage repeats in the same places. At night if he is not going through then pop him out when he wakes or stirs too. By constantly taking him out and praising and rewarding with treats when he does it it will re-enforce its the correct place.

Are you still leaving paper and training pads about? if you are that may be the problem, paper and pads can act as a cue that its acceptable to go in the house and can totally confuse them.

If you are letting him have access to you all the time you are in, then you need to start weaning him off the dependance so that it isnt a stark contrast when you do have to leave him.

DAP, Dog appeasing pheromone plug ins can help, its an artificial version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and soothe pups, it can help calm and soothe them and has been useful in inappropriate toileting behaviour to read more http://www.adaptil.co.uk/ You can get them from vets and pets at home but normall cheaper on line I get mine from Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic but shop around for best prices. Other things that can help dogs anxious at being left is a radio turned down low on a talking station as the sound of voices can calm and soothe them rather then silence. leaving an old jumper or t-shirt you have worn in his bed can help as it has your smell and is re-assuring.
Sometimes even leaving a large soft toy can help as it mimics mum or a litter mate to cuddle up too as they sleep touching often in the litter. (The last two suggestions only if he is not the sort of dog to rip up and ingest fabric)

Leaving them with Kongs or safe chews can help too as it makes a good association with being left and give them something to do. For ideas for stuffing kongs see link
Recipes - Kong These are good too you can feel these with Kibble Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube
These are safe too Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube
You can even leave his meal for him to eat if he has kibble in one of these, its takes longer and mentally stimulating
Buster DogMaze - YouTube

When you are in after a period of activity, training, walking etc. Pop him in his area where he is left when you go out set it up with some of the suggestions and leave him to relax and wind down. If it starts being part of his routine while you are there, then it wont be a stark contrast so much when he has to be left.

Dont know if you do now but I would also make sure you walk him before you leave him for work and any other time. not only will it give him time to empty hopefully, he will have got rid of excess energy and a tired dog is more likely to settle and be content when left.


----------



## Marleymoo (May 14, 2012)

When were in he very very rarely has accidents, he's fab.

It's literally when I go out for an hour or so.

We have no paper or pads down at all.

I think it's separation anxiety like you have said. As when I'm home he's constantly with me, hubby or our son.

He has toys left for him but when I get home they are not even touch, which is now typing this leading me to believe he walks around wee's etc waiting for me to return  I think you have totally hit the nail on the head there.

So your advice is when were home leave him where he is left? So the kitchen and shut the door as I would when I leave, then stay in the house, let him out after a certain time (when's he's not crying) and reward him?

He suffers with terrible loose stools with any treat I give him so maybe reward him with his kibble?

Thanks so much for taking time to read and reply  xxx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sounds like he's anxious. I'd start at home with basics like not giving him attention unless its on your terms. If you're sitting there watching tv and he's trying to get attention constantly, just sit back and fold your arms, stand up and make him back off, then sit down again, or if he really gets to you, just walk out the room for a minute or so, then walk back in again.
He'll soon realise that attention seeking gets him nowhere.
When you go out, don't give him any attention and equally when you come back in.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Marleymoo said:


> When were in he very very rarely has accidents, he's fab.
> 
> It's literally when I go out for an hour or so.
> 
> ...


Yes you need to wean him to be more self sufficient when you are there, starting for short periods and before he gets stressed. Some of those suggestions I made about preparing the place prior to leaving and doing things to aleviate the anxiety can and does work with a lot of dogs so worth a go too.

Just leave him and make no fuss at all just pop him in and give him something and go, no goodbyes see you later nothing. You need to return before he gets agitated and stressed, and as he learns to cope you can increase the time little by little. When you return open the door and let him out but again do nothing at all totally ignore him. After a few minutes then call him to you can praise him or give him a treat.

If you dont walk him before going to work at the moment, I would start if you can he will have got rid of excess energy and be tired so more likely to settle then when he is full of energy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had another thought that you can maybe keep up your sleeve if needed maybe later. Some dogs find a solid door closed on them too confining. It sometimes seems to work better for some, if you confine them with a dog control gate so they dont feel so trapped.

Try the weaning him gradually to be more independant, but it might be something you can bare in mind perhaps.


----------



## Marleymoo (May 14, 2012)

SLD your an absolute star thanks so so much :thumbup1: xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It hasnt worked yet

Your very welcome x


----------



## PuppyPup (Mar 21, 2013)

Loved your comments Sled Dog Hotel.

We have a similar problem too but at perhaps a larger scale.

So we got a street pup couple of months ago, took her to the vet and he said it was a Tibetan Mastiff mix, a black dog with brown eye brows. She was probably 2 months old when we got her.

For the first month or so she was doing fine. Yes, she did have her accidents inside but she would go out and pee. After couple of months, which is now, this seem to have dramatically changed. I dont think we are doing anything different. She gets taken out in the morning for her morning pee, she is usually alone in the house from 10 to about 1. At one she is fed and is taken out again and at around 5 she is taken out and gets to roam around freely. She is taken out and fed between 5 and about 9 30 when shes taken out for the last time to pee.

This schedule is not perfect but was working ok. She went out for her morning to pee and she did ok when we took her out doing the day and she had her regular last pee of the day. But since the past month or so her behavior has changed completely. She doesnt even go out and pee in the morning. She comes in the house and pee inside. She does go out and pee at night before bed. Going out and peeing has almost completely stopped. And we are not even talking about poop cause I think in the past couple of months weve had her she has gone out and pooped only about a handful of times.

What do you think could be done in the situation. We have tried crating her, praising her when she goes all those tricks but now she just refuses to go out side. That being said we havent tried just cleaning the whole apartment with Lysol or something to get the odor out. 

Is there anything that you can suggest for such situation where a puppy was kind of trained or at least went out and peed (pooped only handful of times) and now has completely reverted back and has multiple accidents per day and about one pee outside.

Regards,
PuppyPup


----------

